# Grundsätzliche Fragen zu mod_rewrite



## Sprint (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

nachdem ich jetzt doch schon einige größere dynamische Seiten geschrieben habe, wollte ich mich mal mit mod_rewrite für diese Seiten beschäftigen. Dabei sind aber einige Fragen aufgetaucht, die ich bis jetzt nicht klären konnte.

1. Bringt das mod_rewrite eigentlich was, wenn die Seite vollständig dynamisch ist, also die Links auch erst beim Seitenaufbau aus einer Datenbank erzeugt werden? Ich meine jetzt hier speziell für Suchmaschinen.

2. Das max in drei Ebenen gestaffelte Menü ist ebenfalls vollständig dynamisch, d.h. es kann vom Admin nach belieben umgestellt werden. Was heute in der ersten Ebene liegt, kann also morgen in der ersten und übermorgen in der zweiten Unterebene stehen. Dementsprechend ändern sich auch die Parameter, die per get übergeben werden. muß ich diese Eventualitäten alle abfangen oder gibt es da irgendwelche Hilfsmittel / Verallgemeinerungen?

3. Auf einer Archiv Seite kann der Besucher, über von einander abhängige <select> Menüs, ältere Artikel aufrufen. Dabei kann es passieren, daß die Seite zwei Mal mit 3 unterschiedlichen Parametern aufgerufen wird. z.B.
-    archiv.php?rub=1&unr=2&sub=3
-    archiv.php?rub=1&unr=2&all=1
rub, unr und sub sind jeweils Steigerungen voneinander, es kann aber auch schon nach der ersten oder zweien Stufe Schluß sein. Der all Parameter kann bei allen Varianten mit dranhängen, muß aber nicht. Kann man sowas auch abfangen oder müßte ich das so umschreiben, daß auch nicht benötigte Parameter mit 0 mitgeführt werden?

4. Eine universelle Rule "nimm jeden Dateinamen und übergib Parameter1 mit Wert1, Par. 2 mit Wert2, Par n mit Wert n" gibt es wohl nicht, oder?

Wäre schön, wenn ihr mich da etwas aufklären könntet.


----------



## Gumbo (18. Dezember 2008)

Um die Funktion von mod_rewrite zu beschreiben: Mit mod_rewrite können an den Server gesendete Anfragen intern oder extern weitergeleitet werden. Das Verhalten wird dabei durch Regeln festgelegt.

Ich weiß nicht, ob dir das klar war. Denn häufig werden die Möglichkeiten von mod_rewrite missverstanden.


----------



## Sprint (18. Dezember 2008)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Um die Funktion von mod_rewrite zu beschreiben: Mit mod_rewrite können an den Server gesendete Anfragen intern oder extern weitergeleitet werden. Das Verhalten wird dabei durch Regeln festgelegt.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob dir das klar war. Denn häufig werden die Möglichkeiten von mod_rewrite missverstanden.


Die Funktion und auch die prinzipielle Arbeitsweise von mod_rewrite ist mir schon klar. Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, wie sinnvoll das für mich ist (Frage 1) und wie aufwendig das sein muß.


----------

